#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ερωτηματολόγιο: Κενά που εμφανίζονται σε θέματα ασφάλειας και υγείας εξαιτίας της συσχέτισης πολλών φορέων μεταξύ τους σε ένα εργοτάξιο οδο

## steliospratikak

Καλησπέρα είμαι προπτυχιακός φοιτητής και έχω ετοιμάσει ενα ερωτηματολόγιο στα πλαίσια της διπλωματικής μου. 
Είναι 12 ερωτήσεις και δεν απαιτεί πάνω από 5 λεπτά από το χρόνο σας. Θα ήμουν ευγνώμων αν μπορούσατε να πάρετε μέρος. 
Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ 

Με εκτίμηση 
Στέλιος Πρατικάκης 

https://goo.gl/forms/YdxQgV1uqNwClIFq1

----------

